# Drone Pedal - Arachnid



## slacjs (Jul 13, 2021)

I've been asked to make a drone pedal and I'm hoping to use an arachnid I have and just swap out to whatever eeprom. I'm not really sure what a drone pedal is, is it a reverb that doesn't pass the dry signal through?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Coda (Jul 13, 2021)

https://www.parasitstudio.se/store/p67/Quantum_Defrakulator_MK3_Drone_PCB.html


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 13, 2021)

Coda said:


> https://www.parasitstudio.se/store/p67/Quantum_Defrakulator_MK3_Drone_PCB.html


Yep, that's the one you want!


----------



## slacjs (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks for your replies and the suggestion. I'll double-check, but I think he wants a reverb-like drone for guitar, a sort of mystical feeling.

Thanks.


----------



## Robert (Jul 14, 2021)

The first two algorithms that come to mind are the "Touch Reverb" mode of the Spatialist and the upcoming Perpetua project.


----------

